# Sierra 2500Hd With Sway Control



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 GMC Sierra 2500HD WT. It comes with an integrated trailer braking system and Stabilitrak-stability control with trailer sway control. This system, apparently identifies if the trailer is swaying and uses the power of the engine as well as the brakes on the truck and trailer to bring both under control.

Does this mean I still need to use my sway bar? I know I still need the WD hitch.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you have a separate friction sway control, or is it integrated with the hitch?


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a separate friction sway control. Do I need to still use it? It isn't any big deal if I do, but I am just wondering if anyone is familiar with this feature on my new truck and whether or not that replaces the need for additional sway control via this friction bar.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would recommend that you still use a hitch mounted sway control. The on board system may be okay but I would not rely on it. Is there an indication the system is active? If not I can see where you could smoke the trailer brakes from over use if the on board control was doing some sway control when it really was not needed.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

To my knowledge there is no way to override it when sway is detected. Hopefully they have perfected the process that indicates sway is occurring so the I don't smoke the breaks.

I figure if I also use the friction bar, I should be really well protected against sway.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you read what the owners manual recommends? I would hope they would give a decent explanation of what a safe setup would be.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would suggest using a Sway mitigation WDH set up regardless. The trunnion type WDH are fine for what they are, but you'd be depending 100% on your tow vehicle to stop any sway that develops. The added feature your TV has is a great feature!

I would recommend going with an Equalizer or Blue Ox, then there would be absolutely no question or worry about performance or handling in a sway induced situation.

Just my .02

Eric


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

duggy said:


> Have you read what the owners manual recommends? I would hope they would give a decent explanation of what a safe setup would be.


I don't pick the truck up until Friday so I don't have an owners manual yet. I definitely will look into it when I do, though.


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats on your new truck! I really like my Sierra 2500HD.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a 2010 F-150 with Sway control and it is a great feature. Hopefully GM's works the same way. You can tell when it activates which has only happened to me once. You feel the ABS kick in to bring the sway under control and a warning message comes accross the digital readout telling you there is sway and to reduce speed.

For me, I view this as a last resort measure. Sway should really be dealt with before it occurs, vs relying on the safety feature of the TV to control it once it happens. But it sure does give a little more piece of mind knowing it is there as an additional safety net in case sway does happen.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks lsh. Sounds like its purpose is to take care of applying the proper breaking at the proper wheels, if sway occurs, but I should still take steps to prevent sway.

Great!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ish said:


> I have a 2010 F-150 with Sway control and it is a great feature. Hopefully GM's works the same way. You can tell when it activates which has only happened to me once. You feel the ABS kick in to bring the sway under control and a warning message comes accross the digital readout telling you there is sway and to reduce speed.
> 
> For me, I view this as a last resort measure. Sway should really be dealt with before it occurs, vs relying on the safety feature of the TV to control it once it happens. But it sure does give a little more piece of mind knowing it is there as an additional safety net in case sway does happen.


X2

The electric sway control is intended to keep you out of a ditch, not be your first line of defense.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Proper loading of the trailer to maintain 12 to 15% tongue weight and proper trailer attitude (level to slightly nose down), are the top ways to eliminate sway.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

It's best to avoid sway in the first place and I would recommend using some type of sway control combined with a properly setup weight distributing system. Then the trucks active sway control can be your backup if you ever get into an unusual situation. I wouldn't want to make the truck sway control my first line of defense.

Also, congratulations on the new truck it should give you many years of great towing.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a 2011 Chevy HD with the same setup anti-sway setup as yours. I can tell the difference with and without the sway bar (sometimes I forget to tighten it down







)


----------

